# Do the most puppies look like their Father or Mother ?



## Rexcouple

Dear all Breeders and GSD lovers 

Can you please let me know how puppies look like their father or mother when they are grown up ? 

I highly appreciate for all of your experience and knowledge 

Thank you 

Rexcouple


----------



## Lucy Dog

Just like with people, it's genetics. There's no guarantees. 

You may get more of the sire or more of the dam or maybe just a mix of both.


----------



## suzzyq01

I see his Father's face in him and some personality. 
Mom's color and obsession to carry around objects in his mouth.


----------



## Jmeade

My puppy got the best of both parents. The female was all black and the male was a traditional black and tan.

So Shadow is a black and tan that is more black. LOL

Out of a litter of 6 puppies there was only one true black, the rest of them were variations of black and tan.

Just my two cents...I think you can hope for a certain color but you never really know what you will get. Even people who breed the same color will get an outcrop of another color. I am no expert though...at all.

Here is Shadow.


----------



## JPrice

suzzyq01 said:


> I see his Father's face in him and some personality.
> Mom's color and obsession to carry around objects in his mouth.


Great looking dogs. I really like the Dam.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom

> Do the most puppies look like their Father or Mother ?


Yes.


----------



## middleofnowhere

In that a GSD will have 4 legs, a pointed snout and two pointed ears and a long tail. They will have fur. 

A doxie pup will not grow up to look like a GSD. 

To get serious, it is a matter of genetics like someone said before. Is it sable that trumps the others so far as being the most likely coat color?


----------



## TheNamesNelson

Here's a comparison of my boy to his parents

Father









Mother










And finally my boy. He looks more like his mother, but has more tan. Pretty much a mix of the both.


----------



## jaggirl47

Leyna's sire:
VELMI DOBRA 5Y1/P Faust Cierna Vdova - German shepherd dog

Leyna's dam:
Pandora Van Den Heuvel - German shepherd dog

Leyna:


















I think Leyna actually looks more like her grandsire when you get past the black color. She has his exact build and more of his head shape:
Car Policia - German shepherd dog


----------



## Rerun

Jmeade said:


> My puppy got the best of both parents. The female was all black and the male was a traditional black and tan.
> 
> So Shadow is a black and tan that is more black. LOL
> 
> Out of a litter of 6 puppies there was only one true black, the rest of them were variations of black and tan.
> 
> Just my two cents...I think you can hope for a certain color but you never really know what you will get. Even people who breed the same color will get an outcrop of another color. I am no expert though...at all.
> 
> Here is Shadow.


 
I read in your intro post that your cute pup is only 6 months old. He will get much lighter over the next year to year and a half. Black and tan puppies are always born much much darker than they end up, and given that his thighs are already showing hints of tan, he'll likely end up a saddle back vs a blanket back.

To answer the OP....puppies get 50% genetics from mom, 50% genetics from dad. They can look like one, the other, or a mixture of both. Or even, depending on the genetics of the parents, the pups may look more like grandparents than parents. They don't end up looking more like mom since they came out of her, or anything of the sort.


----------

